# Inherited Rockwell 46-111 Lathe.... stumped



## oldmanmapes (Jul 10, 2017)

Soooo... I have just acquired a mid mod style beast of a lathe. (the thing weighs a ton). A Rockwell 46-111. The tailstock is a fixed center. And for a newb I'm not comfortable turning on it. I have done some but it vibrates and if I don't watch it, the wood stock starts to slip some. I have heard of putting paraffin wax on the point but still. I bought a live center that will fit. (did research). My problem now is, I can't get the fixed center out. I wouldn't doubt it's never been removed before as there are marks on holder that looks as if someone else has had the same issue. I have used a rod, a flathead screwdriver in addition to some pretty hefty swings with the hammer and it only makes whatever i'm trying to use to push it out get stuck which causes another issue....getting it back out. Any suggestions on how to get the center out or where I can purchase a tailstock ram (don't know the proper name for it)? Thanks!


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

The center should be a morse taper, they typically eject when you back the assembly all the way into the tail stock using the handle.

Sometimes they are too short, or the plug that should eject them on the threads in the tail stock is worn. In that case you need a knock out bar, a drift, piece of all thread, shaft, even a big phillips screw driver might work. Hold that assembly in one hand, put the knock out bar in the center of it from the back, and a light strike should set that center free.

You will want a live center to replace it.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Live-Center-MT2/G5686

You will need to make sure you match the correct morse taper(MT2, MT3, etc).


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*what he said ^*

To explain a bit further, put a drift or brass bar that is smaller than the threaded hole, into the hole until it hits the rear end of the dead center. Then strike it sharply with a ball peen hammer, which is meant for metal to metal impacts. You can hand hold it or wrap it in protective tape and put it into a vise horizontally for more holding power in the jaws then vertically.

Put some "break free" into the threaded hole and let it stand over night if you can. This should free it up. Should any of this process fail to work, you should take it to a machine shop where they can use a hyraulic press to push it out with out damaging the part.


----------



## oldmanmapes (Jul 10, 2017)

I'll try the break free. I have the MT 2 live center waiting to replace it, just the dead center is really dead in there. It does not want to come out of it's home.


----------



## shoot summ (Feb 21, 2014)

oldmanmapes said:


> I'll try the break free. I have the MT 2 live center waiting to replace it, just the dead center is really dead in there. It does not want to come out of it's home.


Sometimes a little heat helps. 

Also a bigger hammer helps, I would use a vise, close the jaws to just clear the center but support the carriage. A solid drift, and gentle taps with a 3-5lb mini sledge.

I have to travel the remainder of the week, but if you want to drop by this weekend I can help you with it.


----------



## oldmanmapes (Jul 10, 2017)

Benzomatic Map/Pro + Break Free worked... couldn't touch the quill for several hours afterwards but it did the trick. Good thing I am not using the dead center anymore.... here is the result.


----------



## Rocket-Boy (Jul 18, 2017)

My dad was given one of those old Rockwells recently and had the same issue. A drift and the carriage in a vice with that one and the dead centre was promptly lobbed in the bin.


----------



## WeebyWoodWorker (Jun 11, 2017)

Paraffin wax does indeed work, that's what I used until "magically" a live center appeared in the shop. Live centers are always better in my opinion but dead centers do have their uses, I have two or three running around my shop waiting for me to finally get rid of them.


----------



## Sawdust512 (Jul 13, 2017)

I have the same model lathe (35 years). I vibrated when I bought it also. The motor had not been rotated, the bushing was a bit worn which was the culprit. New motor, no vibration. Old motor is now a polisher/wire wheel type tool. The tail stock can be disassembled, not easily, but worth the effort. Lots of WD40 or brake solvent, a 1/4" drill rod, big hammer and some brute force. I think just getting all this stuff close to the tail stock causes it to give up. My lathe gets a periodic going over due to not being used a lot, but is great for the kind of turning I use it for.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

Invest in a Oneway tail stock live center. You will not be disappointed. Also join OWWM.org, VintageMachinery.com, and find a local turning club for mentoring. OWWM.org will help with mecanical issues and turning advise and you can download a manual from VintageMachinery.com.
Dan Coleman


----------



## DavidCollier (Jul 13, 2017)

*Jamed tailstock dead center*

The Grizzly live center is mainly for a metal lathe. It has a 60 degree point may split your spindle.. A better alternative is like a OneWay brand. Look at www.OneWay.com. There are cheaper brands out there, but the main thing is that it have a this thin cone point and a sharp circular cup similar to the one on your present dead center. This cup will avoid splitting your work. To remove the stuck dead center, drill a thru hole in a piece of hardwood the same size as the front of the dead center. Center the shaft on the hole. Now you can place a punch, smaller than the id threads and strike with at least a two pound hammer. The front of the spindle will be supported by the wood block and not be damaged. Good Luck.


----------

